# Bristol before your time...or perhaps during your time?



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 19, 2013)

Certainly before my time as I was born in another city in the early 1980s.  Anyway here's a cracking set of photos of Bristol in the 1970s.

I love the colour of the buildings in the background of this photo.  Burke's been there for quite some time hasn't he? Does anyone know precisely why he's in that pose?







Bristol before your time


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 19, 2013)

He's supposed in be in full flow of his famous 1774 speech to the electors of bristol. Not a very well liked statue that one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

a mite before my time but...


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 20, 2013)

They killed hundreds, the city was almost taken yet all we hear about is Tolpuddle and Peterloo.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 20, 2013)

Has anyone actually heard the Bristol hum .?........I couldn't tell it apart from tinnitus even if I had ...

Love the cars in the photos ....so few of them ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2013)

Tankus said:


> Has anyone actually heard the Bristol hum .?........I couldn't tell it apart from tinnitus even if I had ...


Several times - especially when I lived in Bristol 7 - mind you the speedway was still operating back then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't remember there being toilets in the centre - or so many phone boxes


----------



## Geri (Dec 21, 2013)

I love the Eastville junction photo. I wonder why they demolished such a beautiful building and replaced it with a hideous office block?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd forgotten or never noticed how impressive the Metropole cinema on Ashley road was.
A shame they had to lose that facade..


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 17, 2014)

Currently listening to the great double-CD set 'The Bristol Reggae Explosion'. 

CD 1 is 1978-1983; CD 2 is the 1980s. Highly recommended. Some fantastic tunes and sounds, from well before the time I started visiting Bristol regularly.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 17, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Has anyone actually heard the Bristol hum .?........I couldn't tell it apart from tinnitus even if I had ...
> 
> Love the cars in the photos ....so few of them ....



I used to live on Fremantle Square  in Kingsdown in the early 90s. One day the bloke next door burst into our flat and started listening manically to all our electric appliances. Spouting stuff like "Where is it!?! " 

He was looking for the source of the hum.

I seem to remember he was a crossword setter for the Daily  Telegraph. Which surely requires a lot of concentration.


----------

